
College fires IT admin, loses access to Google email, sues - Dotnaught
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/18/school_fires_sues_it_admin/
======
gozur88
>According to the school's court filing, Williams, through his attorney, said
he would help the school reinstate its Google administrator account, provided
the school paid $200,000 to settle his dispute over the termination of his
employment.

I'd sue him too. They lost access to Google email because he associated his
personal email account with the service.

